# Respect For the Passed



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

No offense but how is not paddling respect for someone who died after a car accident and has no affiliation with white water? I see death a lot at work, and can't see the correlation between paddling and a horrible accident.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

this should be a nice train wreck.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

i understand your desire to give respects but the method you suggest isn't really suitable. the high flows that we all enjoy and wait the whole year flow happen do not happen all the time, so there is an urgency to enjoy them while they last.

when someone does on C470 are we not supposed to drive for a few days after to show respect? if someone has a heart attack at our work are we just not supposed to show up for a few days?

again, not trying to be a jerk for someone losing their life. it's a terrible event and i wish nothing but utter condolences to the family. just saying your suggestion isn't really the best way to handle the situation.


----------



## kayaked56 (Nov 12, 2003)

Has anybody asked the family what they feel is respect? Before we al start playing god.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

This seems like maybe it's a troll in really poor taste. The facts aren't correct, she was 13. Girl dies after truck crashes into Boulder Creek

And bongsandboofs... and it's a first post. Idk maybe it just looks strange.

RIP


----------



## bongsandboofs (May 13, 2014)

Not a troll, being one of the first responders to the scene it was heart breaking to see the family stranded on the rocks while the fire department rescued them after trying to chase down their daughter and not being able to find her. This was merely a suggestion, you don't have to take my advice, but I think it would be nice if the family would not have to see people smiling on the river that took their daughter, at least for a few days.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

bongsandboofs said:


> Not a troll, being one of the first responders to the scene it was heart breaking to see the family stranded on the rocks while the fire department rescued them after trying to chase down their daughter and not being able to find her. This was merely a suggestion, you don't have to take my advice, but I think it would be nice if the family would not have to see people smiling on the river that took their daughter, at least for a few days.


I understand your sentiment and applaud your idea but the truth is there will be people recreating up and down the bike path and all around the river. The group of people you're reaching out to is a drop of water in that river. Also, families sometimes take solace in seeing people enjoying life to its fullest after losing a loved one. As someone who works around death, and recently experienced a death in my immediate family, death is hard but it's a fact of life and something everyone deals with differently. The best thing you can do is be supportive.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thats like saying dont go down that stretch of road because someone died in an accident yesterday.


----------

